# Anybody interested in Turkish food? Evening of 11th December?



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

After having a nice dinner at Ping Pong, thanks to ipshi, now we can have another one at a Turkish restaurant near MoE called Harput. 

The restaurant offers some Turkish classics and is not expensive. 

The place is at the same street with Ibis Mall of the Emirates, after arriving near Ibis, just walk the same street towards Holiday Inn.
Ibis mall of the emirates - Google Haritalar

You can check it on Timeout Dubai (you should do your homework  ): http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/12690-harput

All those interested, please PM me or just reply this post :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:

Hope to see newcomers as well as old friends


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great choice Vita! I will try but not sure if I can make it, have got back to back family events over the next few weekends!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

December night? Which December night? I checked December 11th, its a Saturday... but not sure if you mean the date is the 11th, or night in December to meet at 11pm and no need to reply with immature comments bashing the fact that I dont know every single little thing about Dubai and its culture yet. A simple response would be nice. 

Im dying for a chance of scenery, tired of eating the same Arabic food, Turkish sounds nice and different.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think Turkish food is almost like Arabic food but there are some very nice variations. And yes he means 11th December, it's not a Dubai thing, it's just his thing LOL

I think I am in but will confirm in the next few days


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry guys, 11th December of course. I will correct it 

We can meet at about 8 pm.

Yes, it is like Arabic cuisine however it is one of the richest in the world. Even one city in Turkey has 384 unique recipes, but sure you will not be able to find all of them in Harput


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

you know I have been looking for a specific type of biscuit/cookie I had in Istanbul 13 years ago when I was a kid, can't seem to find anyone who knows what it is!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good Turkish food is fabulous. It has some similarities to Arabic/Lebanese food, but is more varied.

VitaEsMorte - do you really rate Harput? If so I will try it out sometime. I go to Istanbul Flower for my lahmacun fix.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL Elphaba, I don't know why but I had to read "do you really rate Harput?" over and over to eventually realize you said "rate" and not "hate" and I was wondering why the guy would take us to a place he hates!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> LOL Elphaba, I don't know why but I had to read "do you really rate Harput?" over and over to eventually realize you said "rate" and not "hate" and I was wondering why the guy would take us to a place he hates!


Would you like details of a good optician?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

no I don't trust people using technology


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds interesting. Its probably nothing like the Turkish food in the States... which is strange, as most of the Turkish restaurants in Chicago are owned by Bulgarians?!? Either way, thats part of the fun, trying out new stuff. I tried this mayonnaise type thing called "Tifokeri" or something like that on some crepes there, is that a real Turkish thing? Its pretty damned awesome.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mayonnaise? or is it more like Cream? Sweet, Sour, Garlicy?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Its like a spicy mayo / cheese spread they give you for the crepes. Its a weird name, like Tifofikeri or Tirofikeri, etc... I dont recall.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Harput is very popular among Turkish community here and I can give a strong recommendation for it. I have never eaten in Istanbul flower so I don't know the quality of it. 

There is another Turkish restaurant in Dubai but I keep it for second turn 

@Nightshadow, I have never heard something like "tifokeri" but there is some stuff like the one you mentioned called "haydari". There is also another mezze called "tarator" spreadable.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Turkish Cookie Recipes, How To Make Turkish Cookie - Ifood.tv

The first cookie picture, those are the ones I was talking about! I remember they had a name and they were sooo yummy!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I will be out of town for 2 to 3 days starting next weekend. In case I'm around I would love to join in.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Unfortunately we will be in Beirut.. LOVE Turkish food though so will definitely have to come to the 'second' restaurant!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I am in!! thanks for organising this Murat!!


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

VitaEsMorte said:


> After having a nice dinner at Ping Pong, thanks to ipshi, now we can have another one at a Turkish restaurant near MoE called Harput.
> 
> The restaurant offers some Turkish classics and is not expensive.
> 
> ...



Hey! I'm definitely up for it. New in Dubai, haven't tried any Turkish food yet.


P.S - I'm Turkish


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You have NEVER tried Turkish food before? No Doner Kebabs where you're at?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Working  Sad to miss this one... 

Good for see you organize an event though :clap2:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Doh! Ok I found the thing I was talking about, its called "tirokafteri" and according to Wikipedia it is a spicy cheese spread popular in Balkan regions but primarily Greek. So I guess its not Turkish. My fault! 



> Tirokafteri (Teer-oh-kaaf-tehr-ee) is a traditional cheese spread from Greece and surrounding Balkan countries. The preparation of the dish may vary from region to region, but ingredients most commonly include feta cheese (sometimes combined with one or more other types of soft, white cheeses), hot peppers (such as red cherry pepper), roasted peppers, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, yoghurt, or oregano. It is commonly eaten as part of a mezze platter, or by itself, with slices of warm pita bread.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Doh! Ok I found the thing I was talking about, its called "tirokafteri" and according to Wikipedia it is a spicy cheese spread popular in Balkan regions but primarily Greek. So I guess its not Turkish. My fault!


 

There are no strict boundaries among Greek, Turkish, Armenian and Arabian cuisines, since you can easily find any kind of those meals on each countries. Just have a taste of Turkish stuff and visit Greece, you will find something similar


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Greece and Turkey are the same, they just fight each other because they can't admit this LOL


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Greece and Turkey are the same, they just fight each other because they can't admit this LOL


Sure, love is the sibling of hate


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

just moving this back up! Looking forward to seeing all of u there...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right so who is in for this? I think so far it's Vita himself, ipshi, myself, Senata, pammy is a maybe and perhaps NS too?


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Perhaps two of my Turkish friends will also be attending.


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

I think I will join you.

I've just got here a few weeks ago, and this restaurant is really close to me!

Looking forward to meet other expats!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well we will be meeting in under 2 hours so see you there 

I am guessing the table will be under the name Murat

PM the post starter for details


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think I can send PMs yet as I am totally new to this forum. Maybe I need a minimum number of posts. Anyway I will get there for 8pm.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

fsharp said:


> I don't think I can send PMs yet as I am totally new to this forum. Maybe I need a minimum number of posts. Anyway I will get there for 8pm.


look forward to meeting you... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

See you all at 8 

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got back and both me and my roomie thank all of you for an amazing night! Special thanks for the amazing performance... I will hang on to the souvenir forever!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indeed! excellent combo there, food, company and a bit of magic  It was nice meeting the familiar faces and the new people, maybe you guys can show up for the Thursday nights too


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup you need to post some more fsharp and then wait a few hours before being able to PM people.


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice to meet ya all, thanks a lot for the great company. And the food was excellent, I'm still stuffed


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

It was a very enjoyable evening. I look forward to the next meal together. Murat, where do we go next?


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for attending, also great thanks to fsharp for magic show  I will provide the photo to make non-attendees more jealous, and if you need them yolu can PM me your e-mail.

fsharp, I will be in Istanbul for a while, but after that we can meet again


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Again thanks for attending :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Now that the pictures are out in public, care to tell us who is who?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I will leave it to murat to introduce everyone... however, would like to point out that this was about the beginning of the meal and around 1000 more dishes followed them... I was stuffed beyond belief!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Typical of Dubai to go to a Turkish restaurant and order pizza


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Forgot abotu this one, feally really great now


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Forgot abotu this one, feally really great now


Are you speaking Turkish?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes do tell who is who :clap2:

and where are the bent spoons/forks???


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Left side, first lady with white is Senata76, after that Moe78, and ipshi . The guy nearest to me is my Turkish friend and his wife opposite side. ipshi's housemate is next to her, and finally fsharp "The Sorcerer" 

And the photographer is at your service all the time, Vita


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

can we photoshop that and put everyone's names in little bubbles on top of their heads?!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*English*



pamela0810 said:


> Are you speaking Turkish?


I think that's Tunglish..


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think that's Tunglish..


121 posts and still no rep, something to ponder for you!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Typical of Dubai to go to a Turkish restaurant and order pizza


Actually, that looks like Lahmacun on the table. I'd like to know if it was any good as I love it.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

EVERYTHING was great!  and while I don't remember the names... it wasnt a pizza at all.. we were told to squeeze lemons over it!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> EVERYTHING was great!  and while I don't remember the names... it wasnt a pizza at all.. we were told to squeeze lemons over it!!


And add parsley? Yep, that's lahmacun (pronounced lah-ma-jun).

Turkish food is excellent. I'm a big fan.
:clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

There was another green leafy thing served there and I forgot to ask Murat what it was... very yummy... shaped like spinach but very different in taste


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just for the record...I was kidding about it being pizza


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

ipshi said:


> There was another green leafy thing served there and I forgot to ask Murat what it was... very yummy... shaped like spinach but very different in taste


You mean raw meat balls?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

oh yes the leaves that were kept with the raw meat balls... there was a kind of salad with them right? there was lettuce and parsley and there was another kind of leaf also... what was that?


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

ipshi said:


> oh yes the leaves that were kept with the raw meat balls... there was a kind of salad with them right? there was lettuce and parsley and there was another kind of leaf also... what was that?


I think garden rocket, with its bitter taste?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha is that the Turkish name?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

aaaahhh rocket leaves of course... thanks so much murat!!!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> haha is that the Turkish name?


Nope, Turkish name of it is "roka"


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

the magic fork against the name of the restaurant


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry I missed it guys. Sounds like you guys had a blast. I was out in Fujairah and I believe I was barely driving back when I got a text asking if I was coming or not. Id completely forgotten, so I had to do the usual Homer "DOH!". 

Anyway, I would love to join for the next Turkish food gathering! 

By the way, do any of the Mediterranean countries have anything that resembles Metaxa 7 Star Amphora from Greece? Id like to find something similar here... I figured someone might know.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Sorry I missed it guys. Sounds like you guys had a blast. I was out in Fujairah and I believe I was barely driving back when I got a text asking if I was coming or not. Id completely forgotten, so I had to do the usual Homer "DOH!".
> 
> Anyway, I would love to join for the next Turkish food gathering!
> 
> By the way, do any of the Mediterranean countries have anything that resembles Metaxa 7 Star Amphora from Greece? Id like to find something similar here... I figured someone might know.


I've only ever seen Metaxa three star here and then not often.
-


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

Yammy lahmachun ......


----------

